# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Thảo luận cấp chính xác ray, visme và ứng dụng của nó.

## Nam CNC

Em tạo topic này mong anh em chia sẽ kinh nghiệm và hiểu biết.

--- Đã qua giai đoạn anh em tự mò , ráp , gia công và chia sẽ kinh nghiệm trong việc DIY máy phay hay tiện CNC , bây giờ em nhận thấy nhu cầu anh em cần hiểu rõ cao hơn , tại sao nó như thế nào , cái này có dùng được không ....


Cấp chính xác theo em biết Japan dùng chữ C1-C7 để thể hiện , hãng NSK hay Kuroda , Nachi... ghi trực tiếp dễ nhận ra , còn THK , misumi , IKO.... toàn ghi mã , và phải dùng cái mã ấy tra tài liệu thì mới biết

--- C1 là cấp chính xác cao và giảm dần đến cấp chính xác trung bình là C7 , ngoài ra em còn thấy kí hiệu Z , M, S đi theo sau nữa để thể hiện điều gì nữa thì em chưa hiểu , cao hơn thì thấy có UPZ ( có lẽ là ultra precision.. ) đa số NSK thể hiện trên Visme hơn , còn ray thì em vô phương nhận biết , chỉ cảm nhận theo kinh nghiệm.


--- C7 thì sai số vị trí lặp lại trong 1 đoạn hoạt động 300mm là <+-0.02mm 
--- C5 , C4,C3,C2,C1 đợi anh em hiểu biết tra ra giúp em.

EM chỉ bàn tới Visme 

--C7 thì xài cái gì , em không hiểu biết nhiều để nói hết , nhưng sau 1 thời gian dài tìm hiểu thì thấy C7 xài trong những máy , đóng gói , in ấn , lắp ráp điện tử , trong băng chuyền cấp phôi , cánh tay gắp phôi..... còn trong máy phay hay tiện công nghiệp thì chưa thấy... máy phay gỗ thì thấy china ráp máy xài rất nhiều.

--đi bãi rã máy thì em thấy , phay công nghiệp rã ra thì thấy khoan CNC ( tapping center ) xài C5Z , khoan mạch in C5 , C3Z , máy phay lớn thì xài nút đôi ( double nut ) C5 hay C3 , máy cắt dây thì C2 , thậm chí xài UPZ , nếu là visme THK em thấy xài dòng KX , sau đó là mã gì nữa em không nhớ , nên sau này em thấy KX là biết chắc dòng chính xác cao .

-- Visme xài trong máy Tormach là cấp chính xác C5


-- C1 xài trong cái gì em chưa biết , em đang có 5 cây 16-4 , để dành chưa dám ráp vì sợ ráp quá khó , có lần thấy nó xài trong máy cắt đĩa điện tử Wafer , hay cắt chíp gì đó , nó xài chung với ray trượt đệm khí 


----visme C7 khi mua thì em nhận biết được liền , nó không nhúc nhích theo chiều thẳng dọc trục nhưng nó lại có thể nhúc nhích theo chiều xoắn , kiểm tra bằng cách đưa nút về cuối cây cầm 1 tay lúc lắc sẽ thấy, còn C5 trở lên thì chỉ có thể xoay thôi chứ chẳng thèm nhúc nhích theo chiều nào ( cây nào nhúc nhích thì.... rơ rồi ). C7 có profile rất đặc trưng , đa số nhìn bằng mắt là nhận ra ngay. Kiểm tra rõ nhất thì phải dùng tới đồng hồ so ạ ..... nhưng đặc biết có lần em kiểm tra cây C7S nó chẳng rơ tẹo nào , chẳng nhúc nhích chiều nào , xoay cực nhẹ , nhận thấy chẳng thua C5


À có 1 thông tin , có trao đổi với Hiệp phát , ray và visme Hiệp Phát nói nhập hàng Taiwan và cấp chính xác là C3.




Ray thì hơi khó , chưa bao giờ gặp được cái kí hiệu gì nhận biết cấp chính xác , em chỉ chọn bằng cách nhìn thật kĩ rãnh trượt bi , lấy tay di chuyển con trượt và cảm nhận âm thanh và độ bót của bi thôi , cái này chắc có lẻ là cảm nhận riêng khó viết thành lời.


Biết bao nhiêu em viết bấy nhiêu, những điều em biết chỉ là chủ quan , không biết đúng sai , mong anh em chia sẽ và hỏi càng nhiều càng tốt để anh em khác có hiểu biết nhiều hơn tư vấn tốt nhất , và nhất là mấy ông rất giỏi , nói có sách mách có chứng , mấy ông ấy nói chẳng sai bao giờ như       NhatSon , CKD, Solero , Ga con, Thuhanoi, Nam mập .... mong nhiều cao thủ mở lòng viết thêm cho cái topic hoàn chỉnh để anh em đỡ phải nhức đầu.



À 1 điều cực kì quan trọng , cấp chính xác nó chỉ thể hiện cấp chính xác của món hàng đó thôi chứ chẳng thể hiện gì cấp chính xác của cả hệ thống hay cái máy cả nhưng................ có 1 món ngon thì vẫn ngon hơn nếu không có món nào hehehe.


Chống chỉ định cấp chính xác cao cho gia công đồ gỗ vì bụi gỗ sẽ gây ra hậu quả ngược cho cái sự chính xác ấy, em thấy C7 là tối ưu nhất , đạt được yêu cầu và nhẹ cái đầu trong bảo trì.

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, minhdt_cdt10, ngocsut, ppgas, secondhand, tcm, Trần Hoàng Nam, vusvus

----------


## terminaterx300

cấp chính xác C5 mua hàng mới đã méo cmn mặt oài ............... C3 thì chưa dám đú. :Wink: 

thường thấy vitme là dùng cấp C còn ray thì thấy để là N H P SP UP là nhiều. có thể xem như C7 C5 C3 C2 C1.  :Cool:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Thật lòng mà nói, trước giờ chỉ dùng đồ cũ cho mấy project dạng chơi chơi. Còn làm nhiều & thật thì toàn mới đài loan, nhưng chắc do chị na làm. Nói là có CO, CQ nhưng không chắc lắm, chỉ có người bán mới biết rỏ. Mà nhiều khi người bán cũng chẵng rỏ.

Về hàng hoá thì đã dùng từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau.
- Ổn định về chất, tức mua lần nào cũng giống lần nào thì có mua của Thuận Thảo. Ray thì không có so sánh nhưng vit & nút thì có khác biệt. Giá cũng đắng chát hơn mấy chổ khác nhiều.
- Bất ổn và có quá nhiều chất lượng để lựa thì có Đông Phương, Bảo Long v.v... Thẳn thắn thì ray ok, nhưng vít và nút thì không biết đường nào mà lần.

Cho dù là hàng mới nhưng max cũng là C7. Thuận Thảo khẳng định vậy, chỉ cung cấp C7 và mình tin cái này.

Cấp C5 thì lúc trước có yêu cầu báo giá, nhưng sau khi xem giá thì thôi.. chẵng dám mơ vì khách bình dân chịu không nổi.

Hàng C5, C3 và double nut thì có dùng sơ, nhưng đồ cũ, tần suất dùng ít nên không đưa ra kết luận.

Về kiểm tra C7, 
- Độ phản hồi chắc phải ≤0.01. Phương pháp thử là cố định trục, ấn mạnh cho lệch và buông tự do. Đồng hồ so 0.01 báo ok.
- Dung sai tương đối công bố khoảng 2-3% trên 300mm. Cái này thì không có dụng cụ đo nên không xác định. Nhưng thông số do nhà sx công bố. Nên tin là vậy.

Muốn đo đạt thông số này không đơn giản. Vì thước cho cấp chính xác nhỏ hơn 1% trên 300mm không dể kiếm. Nhớ không lầm thì mấy cây mitutoyo thường bán cũng ở mức 2-3% trên 300mm. Muốn đo được lại phải đo trong môi trường chuẩn 20° thì phải.

----------

minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC, ppgas, secondhand

----------


## hung1706

Tiếp tục chương Vít-me thì em xin đóng góp thêm phần: Planetary Roller Screws

Các ưu điểm - Advantages:
–– Smooth functioning due to the synchronized movement of the planets
–– Very low noise
–– High linear travel speeds
–– Large number of contact points
–– High load ratings
–– High mechanical efficiency
–– Long life
–– Compact design
–– High power density
–– Effective wiper seals
–– Low lubricant consumption
–– Preloaded units available
–– High positioning accuracy and repeatability



Các dòng gồm có mã và cấp chính xác:









Hiện tại các dòng này có bước ren 5mm (d~20mm) và 5 - 10mm (d~30/48mm)

Khả năng mua tại bãi là như sao trên trời đêm mưa  :Big Grin: 
Ngày trước em có gặp 2 cây rã từ con máy Germany nhưng không hiểu mà nghĩ em nó ren thường không chơi, bây giờ tiếc hùi hụi  :Big Grin: . Các bác có gặp thì nhanh tay sưu tầm cho em chiêm ngưỡng với, nhưng mà đừng có giải thích với mấy cha chủ bãi để anh em còn mua được hàng ngon giá rẻ nhé hehehe

----------

secondhand

----------


## Nam CNC

anh đang có 1 cây ngắn ngũn , hành trình chắc 5 cm, em yêu khoa học thì được.

----------


## ducduy9104

Bổ sung cái hình minh họa cho cây vít me của bác Hung1706.

----------


## huynhbacan

Em mua trên diễn đàn mình cũng được 2 cây loại này,bước 2, quay rất nhẹ nhàng còn độ chính xác như thế nào em mù mịt.

----------


## solero

Ray trượt (Linear guide) của THK có 7 cấp độ chính xác từ thấp đến cao:CT7>CT5> Normal > H > P > SP > UP

Ví dụ với dòng SSR áp dụng tiêu chuẩn chính xác mới:
Sai số của ray THK SSR bản 15:
Không ký hiệu (Normal): 0.02H: 0.01P: 0.006SP: 0.004UP: 0.003

----------


## solero

Bảng tham khảo chọn cấp chính xác của ray THK cho các loại máy:

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, ppgas, secondhand, tcm

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bảng tham khảo chọn cấp chính xác của ray THK cho các loại máy:


NC drill mò trym có dùng hàng H thoai nhé, thay vừa vừa thoai gắn C1 sợ éo chạy dc thì chớt  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

mới đọc cái bảng xong , tra SSR20 của em , chẳng thấy cái kí hiệu gì ??? bác Kem nó nằm ở đâu? đừng có nói nó nằm trên cái bịch đựng hàng mới nhé , mua 2nd là khỏi tra luôn. Mà nó được rã ra từ mấy cái máy gì đó liên quan đến chip làm điện thoại nhìn bảng thì ít nhất nó cũng dòng H , xem ra cũng OK nhỉ ... Cảm ơn bác kem.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cách đo này em đang test trên trục mini Z của em , anh em có thể tham khảo cách test và có thể test trên cả cái máy hoàn chỉnh , nhưng với cái máy lớn chắc có lẽ 3 - 4 ông hò dô ta đẩy đấy chứ.

dụng cụ

---bộ combo đầy đủ hay cái máy cần test
---đồng hồ so và chấn đế từ
---1 kềm kẹp chặt ( em đang dùng kềm bấm chết cho dễ thao tác)










tiến hành đẩy 2 chiều và quan sát đồng hồ.


Nếu C7 kim lệch 1 vạch là quá OK

nếu C5 lệch 1/2 vạch thôi.

nếu C3 chắc kim chỉ 1 tí xíu thôi ạ 

về nguyên tắc C gì cũng nhảy kim vì ít nhất có độ nén cơ khi và 1 ít độ hở thì visme mới hoạt động được chứ không thể nào bót khít được , độ hở này quy định cấp chính xác đó ạ.

------ Nếu kim lệch quá 2 vạch thì nên thay luôn visme cho phẻ hoặc thay bi mới nếu cải thiện được 1 chút thì cứ chiến tiếp .


Anh em hay hỏi C7 làm máy phay kim loại được không ( chưa bàn tới việc lắp ghép song song hay vuông ), kinh nghiệm em thì nói được nhưng sẽ không ngon, visme sẽ mau xuống tuổi thọ , vì C7 lắp ghép có độ rơ lớn nhất trong các cấp chính xác do đó khi dao ăn vào kim loại sẽ tạo ra lực va đập và gây rung , độ rung này sẽ lớn nhất và gây ra tiếng ồn lớn nhất với độ rơ lớn nhất , rung nhỏ hơn và êm hơn với độ rơ nhỏ hơn, khi rung với biên độ lớn thì bi, visme, nut va đập lẫn nhau với cường độ lớn thì mau toi..... vậy đó , việc các hãng lựa chọn cấp chính xác nào làm cho máy nào đã có 1 cái bảng tham khảo như bác Kem đã ví dụ, ví dụ như cái máy mài , mặc dù va đập rất nhỏ nhưng cần chính xác cao thì những cái máy ấy phải dùng cấp chính xác rất cao.


Tại sao ta lại đi vào cái thứ ra vẻ cao cấp này làm chi, cho chảnh hả , không hề vì anh em đang được mua hàng 2nd cùng 1 giá cho nhiều loại cấp chính xác do đó hiểu và lựa chọn phù hợp đó là cái lợi rất lớn của anh em mà , còn hãng hay nhà sản xuất máy họ phải cân nhắc chứ vì mỗi cấp có 1 cái giá rất khác nhau và họ chỉ chọn đúng cái gì mang lại hiệu quả nhất thôi.... ngon, bổ, giá vừa phải.


Một điều nữa , anh em tự tin vào kinh nghiệm và kĩ thuật , nếu tạo ra được cái máy xử dụng nhiều thiết bị cao cấp chính xác thì cái máy ấy chắc chắn sẽ rất ngon... hi vọng các cao thủ ấy chia sẽ kinh nghiệm nhé.

----------

Gamo, hung1706, secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Cụ Nam lưu ý là hệ cơ bên trên độ chính xác còn phụ thuộc vào ray trượt nữa. Ray nó cũng có sai số theo các phương được quy định bởi nhà sản xuất

Thông số của ray đúng là nó nằm trên tem nhãn cụ ạ.
Bảng bên dưới nó bảo là cái mã này đi theo bộ (set) và chỉ áp dụng cho 1 bộ ray đấy thôi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cụ Nam lưu ý là hệ cơ bên trên độ chính xác còn phụ thuộc vào ray trượt nữa. Ray nó cũng có sai số theo các phương được quy định bởi nhà sản xuất
> 
> Thông số của ray đúng là nó nằm trên tem nhãn cụ ạ.
> Bảng bên dưới nó bảo là cái mã này đi theo bộ (set) và chỉ áp dụng cho 1 bộ ray đấy thôi.


cái này chẳng bao giờ hoặc rất lá hiếm mới thấy dc vì toàn dùng hàng 2nd. kaka. nó chỉ show nên HSR25 hay shs20 thoai. hô hô  :Wink: 

mua hàng mới thì may ra cóa  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái bài test ở trên chỉ là test dọc trục , kiểm tra độ rơ của Visme là chính , còn về độ rơ phương ngang , nếu có chắc là do ray mà ra , mà cũng nói thật từ lúc biết kiểm tra ray tới giờ , ráp bao nhiêu bộ rồi chưa thấy bộ nào rơ phương ngang , chỉ trừ bộ nào tệ quá , rỉ set luôn cả bi thì họa may xuất hiện độ rơ... Ray 2nd đa số đều ổn , nếu bi còn sáng bóng thì khỏi phải lo nghĩ.Trong trường hợp xấu nhất cuối cùng trong lúc chưa tìm được ray thay thế thì phải xài phương pháp áp ray , xài đỡ vài tháng cũng ok , đừng đòi hỏi độ chính xác quá cao 0.01/100mm là được.

----------


## zaizai1102

> cái này chẳng bao giờ hoặc rất lá hiếm mới thấy dc vì toàn dùng hàng 2nd. kaka. nó chỉ show nên HSR25 hay shs20 thoai. hô hô 
> 
> mua hàng mới thì may ra cóa


Hàng cũ hình như cũng có hay sao ấy ạ. 

E có bằng chứng nè .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Có phải kiểu ký hiệu này không ak .

----------


## Nam CNC

nó chỉ là loại block thôi , hình như V và S không lắp lẫn được mặc dù là SR25

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy thứ độ chính xác cao thường được sắp xếp theo bộ riêng biệt, 2nd mà tự tay tháo máy hoặc combo nguyên bản mới hy vọng OK, mấy bác thương mại nhà mình hay thích rút ra rồi lắp vào lung tung bi cũng có thể bỏ lộn và rơi mất nữa là  :Big Grin:  *hy vọng chi mã số*

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## Nam CNC

cái anh Thuhanoi nói đó chính là lợi thế của em , dạo này em chuyển giao cách lựa hàng bán hàng cho nhiều cha lắm , nhiều quá nên chẳng ai thèm mua hàng em nữa nên ế luôn hehehe.

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## zaizai1102

> Mấy thứ độ chính xác cao thường được sắp xếp theo bộ riêng biệt, 2nd mà tự tay tháo máy hoặc combo nguyên bản mới hy vọng OK, mấy bác thương mại nhà mình hay thích rút ra rồi lắp vào lung tung bi cũng có thể bỏ lộn và rơi mất nữa là  *hy vọng chi mã số*


dạ như ở chỗ em mỗi đợt có máy tháo thì có rất nhiều máy nhưng chỉ cùng 1 loại y hệt như nhau và chỉ cùng làm 1 công việc như vậy nên ray và vít me được tháo xuống cũng y như nhau . Nên en nghĩ nếu nó ngon thì cũng ko cần rút ra nghịch làm chi . chỉ có cái nào cảm thấy bất ổn về vấn đề chất lượng mới nên kiểm tra thôi ạ . Đúng là lúc tháo máy mình phải ở đó thì mới có được đồ ngon . chứ mấy chú bốc dỡ phá đồ thì chắc chắn sẽ ko hể nhẹ nhàng chút nào với món đồ mình cần . vì họ chỉ cần biết làm cho xong thôi nên chuyện sứt mẻ và rơi block rơi bi ra ngoài là điều khó tránh khỏi . e có cũng gặp qua nhiều loại của nhiều hãng khác nhau . Đa phần em thấy còn đẹp và mới e mới mua . E để ý thấy nếu hàng còn chất lượng tốt mặc dù có rút con trượt ra hoặc chẳng may làm rớt con trượt thì bi bên trong block cũng không rớt ra ngoài được.Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi . Nhiều khi nếu để ý kỹ nhiều cặp ray nó vẫn có mờ mờ vài thông số . kiểu thế này ak . 

đây là block của nó 


Các bác cho em hỏi là nó có liên quan gì đến thông số độ chính xác của ray và block không ạ ? E có lò mò tra theo thông số của catalog của hãng . nhưng vì cũng chỉ là tay ngang nên mới chỉ biết được là loại block này là loại full ball gì gì đó . Chứ cũng không biết được độ chính xác của nó đến đâu hay dựa vào thông số nào để biết được điều đó .

----------


## zaizai1102

> cái anh Thuhanoi nói đó chính là lợi thế của em , dạo này em chuyển giao cách lựa hàng bán hàng cho nhiều cha lắm , nhiều quá nên chẳng ai thèm mua hàng em nữa nên ế luôn hehehe.


Buôn bán nó có thời có vận anh ơi . chắc tại năm nay anh không hợp tuổi đó . keke .

----------


## thuhanoi

> dạ như ở chỗ em mỗi đợt có máy tháo thì có rất nhiều máy nhưng chỉ cùng 1 loại y hệt như nhau và chỉ cùng làm 1 công việc như vậy nên ray và vít me được tháo xuống cũng y như nhau . Nên en nghĩ nếu nó ngon thì cũng ko cần rút ra nghịch làm chi . chỉ có cái nào cảm thấy bất ổn về vấn đề chất lượng mới nên kiểm tra thôi ạ . Đúng là lúc tháo máy mình phải ở đó thì mới có được đồ ngon . chứ mấy chú bốc dỡ phá đồ thì chắc chắn sẽ ko hể nhẹ nhàng chút nào với món đồ mình cần . vì họ chỉ cần biết làm cho xong thôi nên chuyện sứt mẻ và rơi block rơi bi ra ngoài là điều khó tránh khỏi . e có cũng gặp qua nhiều loại của nhiều hãng khác nhau . Đa phần em thấy còn đẹp và mới e mới mua . E để ý thấy nếu hàng còn chất lượng tốt mặc dù có rút con trượt ra hoặc chẳng may làm rớt con trượt thì bi bên trong block cũng không rớt ra ngoài được.Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi . Nhiều khi nếu để ý kỹ nhiều cặp ray nó vẫn có mờ mờ vài thông số . kiểu thế này ak . 
> 
> đây là block của nó 
> 
> 
> Các bác cho em hỏi là nó có liên quan gì đến thông số độ chính xác của ray và block không ạ ? E có lò mò tra theo thông số của catalog của hãng . nhưng vì cũng chỉ là tay ngang nên mới chỉ biết được là loại block này là loại full ball gì gì đó . Chứ cũng không biết được độ chính xác của nó đến đâu hay dựa vào thông số nào để biết được điều đó .


Mấy bộ có mã số riêng biệt và viết bằng tay với bút điện này chắc là loại chính xác cao nhưng nó phải đi riêng theo từng bộ một. Còn loại trơn tuột thì là loại bình thường độ chính xác thấp - đại trà như thường thấy kiểu TQ hay làm

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay em mới gặp loại ray này lần đầu, đưa lên đây các bác xem chơi :



tên em nó là  needle roller slides, theo cái bảng này thì hình như nó là loại có độ chính xác cao nhất, tốc độ di chuyển cũng nhanh và chịu lực lớn nhất ạ

----------

anhcos, ngocanhld2802

----------


## zaizai1102

> Hôm nay em mới gặp loại ray này lần đầu, đưa lên đây các bác xem chơi :
> 
> 
> 
> tên em nó là  needle roller slides, theo cái bảng này thì hình như nó là loại có độ chính xác cao nhất, tốc độ di chuyển cũng nhanh và chịu lực lớn nhất ạ


He He . e biết loại này ở trên cái máy nào rùi anh tuấn ơi . công nhận chất thật . Hàng công nghiệp châu âu nhìn là mê . đẹp hớp hồn người .

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dòng ray này đa số trên các máy bắn điện và cắt dây đời cao  :Big Grin: .
Bật mí tí là con máy Kern mini của bác gì ấy cũng dùng ray này thì phải hehe

Hiện nay có bác đăng bài ray IKO nên khá nhiều bác quan tâm. Em tát nước theo mưa tí  :Big Grin: 
Download catalogue : http://www.ikont.co.jp/eg/download/catalogue/
http://www.ikont.co.jp/eg/product/chocudo/
Dòng ray MH: https://ikowb01.ikont.co.jp/technica...lang=en&FLG=MH

Sơ lược thì cấp chính xác không rõ, chỉ từ To -> T3 theo độ tải nặng tăng dần. C1 C2 không phải là cấp chính xác mà chỉ là model cup C.

Thanks all !

----------


## vusvus

Bác Nam CNC cho e hỏi vít me c7 mà phay nhôm khoảng bao lâu thì toi ạ, e định làm con cnc phay nhôm dùng c7 thôi mà nghe bác nói e hơi ngại

----------


## Nam CNC

C7 mà bác dùng khi nào nó toi à , bác toi nó còn chưa toi đó , nhôm với đồng thì C7 vô tư đi , em chỉ sợ bác phang vào sắt thì hơi e ngại thôi.

---Ở mức độ DIY thì cấp gì cũng chơi hết , còn làm máy cho sản xuất , nếu có điều kiện thì chọn linh kiện như cái bảng của ông solero đó , mà lúc đó đòi hỏi gia công các chi tiết lắp ghép ra sao để xài thôi , mà đủ điều kiện thì em hi vọng bác đi mua cho nó lành... cấp chính xác với dân DIY của anh em mình chỉ dành cho chém gió thôi chứ mấy ai mà tận dụng được ưu điểm của chúng nó đâu.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Cấp chính xác không phải ray vít nó bền hơn. Mà dung sai lý thuyết nó bé hơn.
Cơ mà phần khung dung sai tới mức nào mà nghĩ phải dùng ray vít C7 hay C5? Theo ngu ý thì đồ DIY cứ C7. Mua cũ thì sao cũng được... mua mới thử C5 đi rồi biết mùi.

----------

vusvus

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Thấy Anh Em thảo luận mà học hỏi được nhiều từ Anh Em 
Cảm ơn nhé

----------


## vusvus

Vít me thì bác Nam đã chỉ rồi con ray thì sao ạ trưa này em có ghé Dương Bá Trạc hỏi ray thì có chỗ 300-350k đặt biệt có chỗ chém đẹp 600k/ký cho 1 cái ray cũ mèm . nhưng e chưa biết chọn ray thế nào ạ, e thấy có cặp ray đen THK SHS làm trục y được nhưng chưa dám mua lên đây hỏi xin các bác tí kinh nghiệm chọn ray với ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

mặc nhiên SHS là cấp chính xác cao rồi đó , mà cao mức nào chưa biết , tìm được cấp chính xác ray khó lắm vì nó đâu còn nhãn mác đâu mà tra nữa , có chăng chỉ  bằng kinh nghiệm mà mua thôi.... nhưng với SHS khỏi sợ lầm , chỉ cần nhè nhẹ kéo ra 1 đoạn nhỏ xem có mất bi và bi còn bóng loáng không thôi là được.

Dương Bá Trạc chổ đó bán giá rất cao , thật sự cần dùng và đúng cái thứ mình cần thì mua , có thời gian thì đi tham khảo nhiều nơi rồi quyết định sau,,,, mà có cao chăng nữa cũng còn thấp hơn 1 xíu ray mới TQ , nhưng có kinh nghiệm mua hàng thì mới hiệu quả được , chứ không biết mua hàng mà rơ như răng ông già thì thà mua mới no nó lành.

----------

vusvus

----------


## terminaterx300

> mặc nhiên SHS là cấp chính xác cao rồi đó , mà cao mức nào chưa biết , tìm được cấp chính xác ray khó lắm vì nó đâu còn nhãn mác đâu mà tra nữa , có chăng chỉ  bằng kinh nghiệm mà mua thôi.... nhưng với SHS khỏi sợ lầm , chỉ cần nhè nhẹ kéo ra 1 đoạn nhỏ xem có mất bi và bi còn bóng loáng không thôi là được.
> 
> Dương Bá Trạc chổ đó bán giá rất cao , thật sự cần dùng và đúng cái thứ mình cần thì mua , có thời gian thì đi tham khảo nhiều nơi rồi quyết định sau,,,, mà có cao chăng nữa cũng còn thấp hơn 1 xíu ray mới TQ , nhưng có kinh nghiệm mua hàng thì mới hiệu quả được , chứ không biết mua hàng mà rơ như răng ông già thì thà mua mới no nó lành.


những hàng cỡ SHS hay roller nó mặc nhiên tiêu chuẩn là H rồi thì phải  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vusvus

> mặc nhiên SHS là cấp chính xác cao rồi đó , mà cao mức nào chưa biết , tìm được cấp chính xác ray khó lắm vì nó đâu còn nhãn mác đâu mà tra nữa , có chăng chỉ  bằng kinh nghiệm mà mua thôi.... nhưng với SHS khỏi sợ lầm , chỉ cần nhè nhẹ kéo ra 1 đoạn nhỏ xem có mất bi và bi còn bóng loáng không thôi là được.
> 
> Dương Bá Trạc chổ đó bán giá rất cao , thật sự cần dùng và đúng cái thứ mình cần thì mua , có thời gian thì đi tham khảo nhiều nơi rồi quyết định sau,,,, mà có cao chăng nữa cũng còn thấp hơn 1 xíu ray mới TQ , nhưng có kinh nghiệm mua hàng thì mới hiệu quả được , chứ không biết mua hàng mà rơ như răng ông già thì thà mua mới no nó lành.


300k đã là cao rồi ạ? bác cập nhật tình hình giá giúp e với
em cũng có thử kéo tới lui nhưng kéo nặng hay nhẹ có sao không ạ, với lại e cũng không biết thế nào là nặng (bác thông cảm cho e với đây là con cnc đầu tay của em nên e hỏi hơi nhiều)
à bác cho e hỏi ngu là làm sao mình biết bi nó còn bóng hay không ạ, chẳng lẽ lại kéo ra xem mà nó rơi tùm lum thì vỡ mồm? :Confused: 

do thời gian thì e cũng không có nhiều bác ạ trưa 11h30 e mới đi được tý thôi lại phải quay về cty làm đến chiều thì bãi họ cũng nghỉ bán hết rồi :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

-----chuẩn chính xác H cũng là rất cao rồi , nó cũng cỡ C4 chứ ít chi đâu , dòng SHS có có 1 vòng đệm nhựa bao quanh bi để giảm ma sát giữa 2 viên bi liền kề để tránh gay tiếng ồn , đồng thời nó cũng có tác dụng cố định viên bi nằm trong rãnh , do đó SHS tháo block ra rất khó rớt bi , nhưng đẩy vào cũng chầm chậm thôi , nhanh quá sốc bi nó rớt ra ngoài đó.

----- Nếu là bên Q8 chổ ông Quẹo hay Bãi phía ngoài mà có SHS thì mấy cây đó còn rất mới , trên 90% chất lượng đó ( với em , em tự đánh giá dưới 50% thì mới xuất hiện độ rơ ) đa số trong bãi Q8 , rã từ máy làm việc tự động ra, những cây ray đó gần như nguyên vẹn , có 1 chút dấu vết là đã từng hoạt động thôi chứ hao mòn là chưa đâu.... hàng xịn japan mà xài đúng tải theo catalogue thì 24/24h , năm năm liên tục thì em nó mới vất ra ngoài , ngày trước đi triển lãm , hãng bán máy nó dám nói bảo đảm như vậy đó ... Với taiwan , người taiwan chỉ dám bảo kê 24/24 , 2 năm , còn thay linh kiện nhật hay germany thì 24/24 năm năm , người bán máy nói thế đó ( cái này em không nói hehehe )


---- trường hợp ghê gớm nữa là mấy cái may phay tapping center , toàn mười mấy - hai mươi năm , đem về anh em tranh nhau mua xài thêm bao nhiêu nằm nữa có sao đâu... japan bá đạo quá.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

em cũng hay nghe các bác nhắc tới sếp Quẹo nhưng không biết chỗ nào ạ

----------


## solero

> -----chuẩn chính xác H cũng là rất cao rồi...


Sau H (High precision: Chính xác cao) còn có P (Precision: Chính xác), SP (Super Precision: Siêu chính xác) và UP (Ultra Precision: Siêu siêu chính xác) nữa.

----------

Nam CNC, thuhanoi, vusvus

----------

